# Just thought I would say g'day !!



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi one and all ....

Don't know if this is the right forum so please don't jump all over me if its not.

Just back 3 weeks in the Middle East for a second stint. Last time, 6 years in Oman ..... this time back in Dubai with an open ended tenure and no real return date to Australia.

Mid 50's male, involved with the aircraft industry .... like socializing and having a few drinks on occassion .... interests ..... boating, fishing, golf, anything with an engine, having a good laugh and making new acquantances 

See you soon ....
Greg


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi one and all ....
> 
> Don't know if this is the right forum so please don't jump all over me if its not.
> 
> ...


Hey Greg

You seem to have a lot in common with us!

Do you have any family here or are you by yourself?

We should try to get together some time soon. We have only been here for a short while too (a few weeks), and trying to establish a social network ourselves. We are taking off up to Khasab for a few days but after that should have a bit of time before the furniture arrives and we are thrown in the deep end again. 

Where in Australia are you from?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Greg

I am about to return to the Gulf in a week.. UAE- Ras Al Khaimah. I was also in Muscat for 6 years. maybe I know you? Were you at Royal Flight? Just watching the Aussies thrashing us in the 4th Test. Killing time until I fly. Think Ill be living on a golf course complex. My son is mad on fishing so maybe you have found a fishing buddy?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ray-a-sunshine said:


> Hey Greg
> 
> You seem to have a lot in common with us!
> 
> ...




Originally from Brisbane .... :clap2:

Good old Khasab hey ... there's a few memories of that place with the ROP (Royal Oman Police), supporting them with RAFO (Royal Air Force of Oman) helicopters on their patrol boats off in the straits there.

Previously when having been over this way, I had a fairly reasonable size cosmopolitan group of friends from all manner of diverse backgrounds and interests. 

Initially, as well as looking to catch up with whoever might still be about, obviously always looking to make new acquaintences (as you do).

Haven't bothered getting out much as yet, as I have pretty much been tied up with all the mundain initial stuff that needs to get sorted...... Visa, bank accounts, licence, car etc etc. Would look forward to a coldie or 2, espescially with Ramhadan just around the corner.



Cheers for now ...
Greg


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Outdoorgirl ....

No not Royal Flight ... I was tied in with RAFO as an Avionics instructor for the better part of the duration. 

Initially had 18 months or so at Seeb, then about the same at Masirah Island, then down to Sallala for a stint, (near the Yemeni boarder) then back to Seeb for the final stint with the Royal Air Force College.

Re the fishing thing .... Got me on side. On shore, off shore where ever .... "always" looking to wet a line if there's a chance, I'll be in it .... (providing I don't have golf booked .... just joking!!) Been a land lubber for the past 12 months or so since selling the boat back home so looking for a fix!!

Look forward to catching up on your return ...
Cheers and beers .... Greg


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Greg

I don't think our paths crossed. I lived in Seeb at The Sultans School . Been to Masirah a couple of times and Salalah a few times also. An Aussie mate Joe married my friend Kirsten. he lived on Masirah for 4 years. Think he worked for RAFO?

My son will visit me when it cools down. Will be finding a boat to go out in. He fished a lot off the cliffs when I lived in Muscat and we had friends with fishing boats. 

keep in touch.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi

your mobile number has been removed. You can PM now that you have 5 posts. I can't So drop me a line with an email or no? 

Bye for now, back to the woeful Ashes.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

outdoorgirl said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> I don't think our paths crossed. I lived in Seeb at The Sultans School . Been to Masirah a couple of times and Salalah a few times also. An Aussie mate Joe married my friend Kirsten. he lived on Masirah for 4 years. Think he worked for RAFO?
> 
> ...


H'mmm well there you go .... small world isn't it!!

Be blowed if I can think of Joe's surname ..... knew him farely well ... used to drive an older model green LandRover Discovery. He also eventually moved up to Seeb with RAFO as well. He used to be into sailing, diving and most water sports ... 

Although having only met Kirsten once or twice, I was asked along to their engagement party somewhere down near the Al Gubrah round about if I recall .... 
That would have been early mid 2004 I think .... were you there at the engagement? .... Amaizing !!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi

i can't think of Joe's surname either cos Kirsten kept her own name . I met Kirsten when I set up a rugby team and she joined it in 1999.
I missed the engagement because I wa in Oman 1998-2001 then returned late 2004 to set up outward Bound and worked with K at ABA for 3 years. We did lots of expeditions together. Joe and Kirsten looked after me. They bought a lovely sailing boat. I have lost touch lately. 
Im going to RAK because of the beaches and the Musandem. I think it is a mini Oman

We must know lots of the same people.

cheers

Tracey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fishing and a bbq with a few tinnies - sounds like a blast......


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't look Serbian, you look like something that we might put on the barbie. No offence mind.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

outdoorgirl said:


> You don't look Serbian, you look like something that we might put on the barbie. No offence mind.


If you believed everything you saw on the interwebby thingy......


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

I've read some of your comments. I'm betting you are an English Northener.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

outdoorgirl said:


> I've read some of your comments. I'm betting you are an English Northener.


Well as I support Newcastle Utd - it's not a tricky one is it - and then there's the name.....


----------

